# Post cutout development?



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Are you feeding? About the only time I ever feed is a cut out, seems to help settle them in.


----------



## jdawdy (May 22, 2012)

bevy's honeybees said:


> Are you feeding? About the only time I ever feed is a cut out, seems to help settle them in.


No, but thanks for mentioning that. I had thought the frame of capped honey that I put in would be enough, but I can see where it probably wouldnt hurt to give them some 1:1.


----------



## RonnieS (Sep 12, 2012)

I hived a cut out on 3-8-13 with 5 frames of rubber banded comb and lots of bees into a nuc. 11 days later I transferred them into a 10 frame deep and added 5 frames of foundation.I have been feeding them a pint of 1:1 every day. I inspected them today and they have attatched all of the cut out comb to the frames and pulled 2+ additional frames out with new comb. Hoping to add a second deep in a week to 10 days. they are bringing in a lot of pollen!


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Dawdy

We do a lot of cutouts up here. If you have a laying queen and brood congratulations. If you have a frame of brood from another colony feel free to give them a boost. Make sure they have a honey supply or feed them as it will help them rebuild the comb you tied into the frames. 1:1 syrup means they have do do a lot more work than if you fed them 2:1. I like to leave my cutouts undisturbed for quite awhile while they get settled in. If you have some good empty drawn comb stick a few frames in there as well.


----------

